# Lens tolerance for high heat.



## Ozarker (Apr 14, 2016)

Well, summer is rolling around and thought I would ask the experts this question: How well do lenses handle high heat from being left in a car? I live in the Mojave desert and the temps. can top 117 degrees.

I know enough not to leave the lenses in the car with the windows closed. My back country vehicle has no A/C so, with just the 4/20-40 cooling it will be hot. Most shooting will be done early morning, but it can take hours to get back home.

I guess I am asking about the internal lubricants becoming liquid and ruining things. Same with the camera I guess.

Maybe a dry bag and some good ice packs in a cooler would be a good idea?

Thanks guys!

Thanks!


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd like to know the answer to this one too- staying tuned.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 14, 2016)

I have been out with a camera in 105 degree weather. No issues.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 14, 2016)

NancyP said:


> I have been out with a camera in 105 degree weather. No issues.



I have too. Do you remember how long you were out? I'm talking 6-8 hours. Thanks!


----------



## retroreflection (Apr 15, 2016)

I suspect Canon has a temperature range in fine print somewhere. You should look for that. I suspect that the camera can survive in conditions that would kill you.
Don't equate max temperature from the weather service with the max temperature in the car, especially right under a window. I can't count the number of toys that I destroyed by leaving them under the rear window of Dad's Galaxy 500. Air flowing through the passenger compartment can bring it back to ambient, don't leave it in the car while you see a matinee double feature.
Be cautious about the dry bag and ice route, leaks do happen. Just a cooler will give you leeway and peace of mind.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not sure how well a lens will handle the heat (perhaps an L would do better?), but I do know that camera shutters aren't particularly fond of 110+ temps.


----------



## surapon (Apr 15, 2016)

Dear friends.
I went back to Thailand every two years = 115 Degree " C " and 100 % Humidity---And I do not have any problem about Canon Cameras and Lenses that I use in Thailand. But I have 3 Cameras Bodies and Lens on Camera Body all the times---I never change the Lens if I out in the Field, Not in A/C. Room.
Here from the Expert ( Chuck Westfall, Canon :
"If you must leave your camera equipment exposed to high heat and/or humidity conditions for long periods of time, consider covering it with a dry white towel when it’s not in use. Even when condensation is not an issue, heat absorption is another big concern for professional cameras and lenses, and especially digital SLRs. Cameras are designed to operate within a specific range of temperature and humidity conditions. For instance, the EOS-1D Mark IV professional camera has a high-end temperature rating of 45C/113F and a humidity rating of 85% or less. Since most camera bodies are black, internal temperatures can exceed this limit even when the ambient temperature is below it."

http://blog.photoshelter.com/2010/08/keeping-your-camera-gear-safe-in-the-heat/

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 15, 2016)

surapon said:


> Dear friends.
> I went back to Thailand every two years = 115 Degree " C " and 100 % Humidity---And I do not have any problem about Canon Cameras and Lenses that I use in Thailand. But I have 3 Cameras Bodies and Lens on Camera Body all the times---I never change the Lens if I out in the Field, Not in A/C. Room.
> Here from the Expert ( Chuck Westfall, Canon :
> "If you must leave your camera equipment exposed to high heat and/or humidity conditions for long periods of time, consider covering it with a dry white towel when it’s not in use. Even when condensation is not an issue, heat absorption is another big concern for professional cameras and lenses, and especially digital SLRs. Cameras are designed to operate within a specific range of temperature and humidity conditions. For instance, the EOS-1D Mark IV professional camera has a high-end temperature rating of 45C/113F and a humidity rating of 85% or less. Since most camera bodies are black, internal temperatures can exceed this limit even when the ambient temperature is below it."
> ...



Thank you Mr. Surapon! Have a very nice day


----------



## pwp (Apr 15, 2016)

Good question. You're heading into the desert in a car without AC? I'm impressed! If it's a simple matter I'd be contacting your local CPS and checking in with technical support. They may have temperature tolerance data specific to the gear you're taking. 

That said, I never ever heard of camera gear falling over from heat-stress. In Australia very high temperatures are a regular summer occurrence, especially in the north and central regions. Even in Sydney which has the best climate on the planet, days over 40C/105F and higher do happen every summer. I've left camera gear in the car on days like this and the temperature inside a car left in the sun would be hot enough to cook food. But the camera gear has never skipped a beat from heat . In Central Australia days of 45C/114F are a regular event. Too hot to be working! 

Really, like tackling any extreme situation, common sense and judgement should prevail.

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, summer is rolling around and thought I would ask the experts this question: How well do lenses handle high heat from being left in a car? I live in the Mojave desert and the temps. can top 117 degrees.
> 
> I know enough not to leave the lenses in the car with the windows closed. My back country vehicle has no A/C so, with just the 4/20-40 cooling it will be hot. Most shooting will be done early morning, but it can take hours to get back home.
> 
> ...



I've seen lots of Minolta, Canon, Sigma, and Nikon (Sigma is the worst) lenses that had been left in a hot car. You are right, the lubricant can break down and flow into the aperture and other nasty places, or it can drive off solvents and dry out.

Lubricants have greatly improved, so its not common with Canon lenses any longer, I've seen it on FD and FL lenses but never a EF lens. I did have a Nikon 200-400 AIS which had dried lubricant, and would not focus, turning the focus ring felt like is was in molasses, it would only turn with a high force. Presumably that was heat related, the repairman told me it was common for Nikon lenses.

Here is a example of a modern lubricant, but there are gotchas, it does not like aluminum, so I doubt that Canon uses it.

http://www.microlubrol.com/MicroLubrol-Helimax-XP-Camera-Lens-Telescope-Optical-Instrument-Grease-1-oz.aspx


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 15, 2016)

I find that the body of the camera gives me a warning when things are getting too hot. I had to look up what the icon in the viewfinder meant only to discover it was an overheating warning. 

But it is not something that happens all the time. That particular time it was crazy hot 40+, but I have sat on side lines shooting games when it is just as hot but I do not get the warning. This is with a 1DX.

I am more concerned about rapid heat changes - such as leaving aircon and going out into the heat Can take a while for everything to get back to normal.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 15, 2016)

The bodies have a specified tolerance of 0-45 for the 1Dx2 and 0-40 for lesser bodies and humidity of 85degrees or less. I would expect lenses to be built for at least the same level of durability. And given that these will be conservative specifications, and from the anecdotes above, I would think you should be OK. 

I agree with expatinasia about risking big swings in temperature such as putting it in an ice box for transport and then taking it into dry desert heat.


----------



## Zen (Apr 20, 2016)

Several years ago I was doing historical research that took me off road on the Arizona Strip, high desert country north of the Grand Canyon, bordering the southern Utah-northern Arizona line. I was there for 5-6 days each time, three years in a row, and always at the end of June and into the first day or so of July. Daytime temps were in the 105-110F range. I stayed at the motels at the west end of the Navajo Bridge.

The weather was hot and dry, and I learned rather quickly that it was much more comfortable for me to turn OFF the car AC, and NOT enter, exit and re-enter the air conditioned car whenever I wanted to traipse around in the sand and sage at historical points of interest. I carried my full LowePro bag in the rear compartment of my SUV, covered with 2-3 layers of a moving blanket, and shielded from the desert sun by the factory tinted windows. That bag held my back-up 5d2 body and assorted L lenses. In addition, I kept my active 5d3 body and lens on the seat beside me. I had no problem with any of the gear, neither body nor lenses, and was always surprised at how cool the gear was when I had to dip into the covered bag in back. While driving, I shielded the active body and lens on the passenger seat next to me with an ordinary bath towel - just to keep the direct sun off if it.

Frankly, it never occurred to me that the lube or anything else would break down with ordinary care, and based on my experience, I'd advise normal, ordinary care. Keep your gear out of the direct sun, covered carefully [insulated from the ambient temp], and have fun. I was more concerned with dust whipped up by the wind devils from the Kaibab Plateau to the west getting on the sensor and internals every time I changed a lens . . .

Good luck with your trip and get great images.

Zen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2016)

Zen said:


> Several years ago I was doing historical research that took me off road on the Arizona Strip, high desert country north of the Grand Canyon, bordering the southern Utah-northern Arizona line. I was there for 5-6 days each time, three years in a row, and always at the end of June and into the first day or so of July. Daytime temps were in the 105-110F range. I stayed at the motels at the west end of the Navajo Bridge.
> 
> The weather was hot and dry, and I learned rather quickly that it was much more comfortable for me to turn OFF the car AC, and NOT enter, exit and re-enter the air conditioned car whenever I wanted to traipse around in the sand and sage at historical points of interest. I carried my full LowePro bag in the rear compartment of my SUV, covered with 2-3 layers of a moving blanket, and shielded from the desert sun by the factory tinted windows. That bag held my back-up 5d2 body and assorted L lenses. In addition, I kept my active 5d3 body and lens on the seat beside me. I had no problem with any of the gear, neither body nor lenses, and was always surprised at how cool the gear was when I had to dip into the covered bag in back. While driving, I shielded the active body and lens on the passenger seat next to me with an ordinary bath towel - just to keep the direct sun off if it.
> 
> ...



The kind of abuse that caused issues in the past was people throwing their camera and lenses into their car trunk and just leaving them there. Even on moderately hot days, it can reach 140 or 150 degrees in a car trunk.

Recent lenses have lubricants that can take the heat (and cold), but vintage ones can not.


----------



## Zen (Apr 22, 2016)

My point here is that sometimes, in our enthusiasm, we can over-think and over-analyze issues like this and worry too much about the possible and imagined outcomes. In the instance I cited above, ordinary care was sufficient. I still use the very same gear I carried on those desert trips daily, with no adverse effect at all. On the other hand, I did meet a young grad student on one of the off-road trips who kept his high end Nikon in the dusty passenger foot-well of his Jeep, where it must have bounced around violently whenever he drove across the cap-rock and sand. _That_, as Neuro suggests, is abuse. But except for extremely rare and unusual conditions, thoughtful ordinary care of our gear seems to be sufficient.

Zen


----------

